# Tapatalk Added To The Site



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I've added Tapatalk to the forum again for those of you that requested it.

If you use it can you confirm 2 things for me please...

Staff forums are hidden?
Able to post ok?


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

1. What staff forums?
2. I assume if your reading this then it answers itself.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Replying via tapatalk.
No mod forums visible


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

No Mod forum visible to me either.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

whats tapatalk


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

App for smartphone browsing, I do believe.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> No Mod forum visible to me either.


Working as intended!


----------

